# Oglethorpe county



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 2, 2009)

alright where's all my Oglethorpe county crowd??

i have been in the stand 6 times down there, been rained out twice, killed 2 does and seen a bunch more does and small bucks......what has everyone else been seeing??


----------



## parkerman (Oct 2, 2009)

Been in Oglethorpe two different weekends so far.  I have seen does each time.  No bucks yet.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 4, 2009)

hunted saturday morning (oct. 3rd) finally seen a shooter buck but he stayed in the thicket and would never come out, he was one of the best bucks i've ever seen while bowhunting, definate p&y. hate it i didn't get a shot but thankful i got to see him atleast!!!


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 5, 2009)

ADD,

heading down this coming saturday (10-10). i still have cameras soaking since early in the month. vacation and ?flu? have kept me away for a while now.

last set of pics, from the 3 weeks before the holiday had a number of small things on them. several of a doe/fawn, a first for me on the spots!... 1 small fork tine 4. and a few big fat hogs!!!

and man... do i have the itch!!! the 50 is ready!


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 5, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> hunted saturday morning (oct. 3rd) finally seen a shooter buck but he stayed in the thicket and would never come out, he was one of the best bucks i've ever seen while bowhunting, definate p&y. hate it i didn't get a shot but thankful i got to see him atleast!!!



Thats great.  I have hunted the same place in Oglethorpe for 20+ yrs.  We have definately started killing bigger deer in the last several years.  I believe folks are starting to let the small ones walk.  Good luck and hope you get him.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 10, 2009)

*very slow today!*

was out today, ml opener. man, was it slow.

i saw as many deer on the road driving over then as i did in the field. 1. the road deer was a buck. small 4p. the one in the field ... didnt get a good look. busted out of a bed while i was leaving just after noon.

had cameras out the last 4 weeks. VERY LITTLE on them too.

i hope cooler weather comes along soon.

several appearances by a big boar hog. a few by a little spike, and a few of the solo appearances by a nanny doe, without the fawn seen earlier.

hope everyone else made out better then me.


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have hunted the last 2 Saturdays and havent seen a thing while sitting in the stand.  It seems they are moving at night.  Is anybody else having any luck seeing movement in Oglethorpe?


----------



## benbishop6602 (Oct 14, 2009)

*oglethorpe this season*

saw several does, few young bucks 7pm till dark. saw 1 good buck 7pm on sun eve.1 1/ 2 weeks ago. not much goin on yet on am hunts. workin alot on sat ams. also saw few hogs once.


----------



## shiny 308 (Oct 15, 2009)

i have gotten 3 does in the northern part of the county, but hot weather, few muscadines/crabapples, and full moon the last week has been a little slow. the white oaks are dropping at my house in gwinnett i just wonder if they are at the club. this weekend should be great,,, the cold pressure system, cool weather should have em on the move


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 20, 2009)

*a good (wet!) day on the farm!*

the fact that no one has a weekend report is a little bothersome!

a pretty good saturday morning, if you were a duck... and even a deer hunter! gotta love the rain!

hunting buddy and i saw a total of 8, mostly in the morning. doe, skinhead, very small bucks.

they were moving all day. had some pics between morning and afternoon on one of the cams... several shots in the area, a few very close.

also spoke with 2 neighbors. they reported several sightings, but not the big boy they were looking for.


----------



## Goddard (Oct 20, 2009)

I saw a total of three Saturday morning and shot one doe.   The rain was awful.   My husband shot a doe on Sunday morning and saw a spike.   My brother in law shot a 5 pt Sunday morning.  I sat for a  couple of hours with our 7 and 5 year old kids, but didn't see anything.  
Good luck.


----------



## fredw (Oct 20, 2009)

Took my second floppy ear of the muzzleloader season on Friday morning.  Saw a total of five that morning.  Hunted Saturday in the rain without seeing anything.

Climbed into the same stand on Sunday morning and shot a 4.5 or 5.5 year old buck.  11 points with a split brow tine.  Weighed 190.  His neck was swollen, his hocks black, and he stunk.  He was ready.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 20, 2009)

well i just got back from Canada on sunday so i missed m/l weekend and opening weekend of gunseason, way to go Fredw!! 
the reports i got from my dad and one of my friends that hunt the farm i do was.... my dad seen small 1.5y/o 8pt, small 6pt a spike and a few does..... my buddy 8 y/o son killed his first deer (doe) on saturday morning and he seen a 2.5 y/o 8pt, 4pt and a stud 3.5 y/o 10 pt on sunday afternoon, said the 10 pt was following a doe, he said he was the best looking buck he has seen on the farm that was not old enough to shoot yet, can't wait to get down there this weekend and hopefully see a shooter but if not at least get some good video of some good bucks, i would like to see the 10pt he seen just to get some video of him!!
good luck to everyone!!


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 27, 2009)

didnt make it out last weekend, but did hit it thursday, before the rain.

not too much moving... but... while sitting on a drain, trying to head off the trail to my camera, i could see the flash going off... i just couldnt see over the hill.

the camera got several pics of a big old nanny doe! previous pics of this one almost always had 2 young'uns around.

saw a few standing in the middle of the road returning from lunch. big doe and 2 antlerless... a box turtle too.

i did get an owl...  the thing was in the road as i rounded a corner... i wish i'd have missed that. vs a 4x4... not much of a match.

saw a truck in area with nice size rack in the back on the same day. someone was successful.

saturday... neighbor reported shooting large doe.

and a report on a little exotic action... for us uglythorpers... you may have seen this guy and his friends before.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 2, 2009)

*this past week.*

was out on thursday and saturday.

thursday: didnt see much. saw 2 deer on the roads... 1 young spike before dark, and one as i was leaving at sunset. shot and hit pig, but couldnt find. as i was leaving, i think my local "tracking dogs" (yotes) found him!!! they were howling like crazy.

saturday: cloudy and overcast. HOT and HUMID!!! hunted in a long sleeve short, which was only to keep the bugs off. i was still HOT! the deer were just not moving. didn't see anything at all. well.. the squirrels did provide some entertainment. 

the pattern from thursday to saturday, by trail cam pics, has most of the activity at night. i guess the warmer last few days had them moving in the dark.

anyone else seeing much or anything?


----------



## frdstang90 (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw one buck in the thicket at 9:18 Saturday morning  but couldnt get a shot and two guys on our club both killed 8 pointers.  I hunted Saturday afternoon from 1:30 until dark and Sunday morning and didnt see a thing.  After is has warmed back up I am not getting near the photos on my camera as I was during the cool spell and the ones I am getting are at night also.   On a side note both the bucks that were killed were starting to turn and one was with a doe when shot.  I dont think its going to be long until the rut.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 2, 2009)

real slow this past weekend, seen 10 deer total all weekend, 2 young 8 pts, several spikes and one 4pt, rest were does


----------



## Walkie Takie (Nov 3, 2009)

*Oglethorpe co   club*

going down Wed  afternoon  and hunt  thur Sun     
  hope to see some big bucks running /chasing    
  best weather we had in a few weeks  and  moon going down , 
  should be  near rut  or just a little early  
 I ,ve  always  like the 9 -16 of Nov   
  but w/ the weather so good I/am going  
  now  , and  hope  to hunt hard next week also
 good luck to all  and be safe  
  w/t


----------



## frdstang90 (Nov 4, 2009)

There was a big 9 point killed on our club Monday and a big 10 killed yesterday.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 6, 2009)

what a difference a few days make. compared to last saturday, they were moving yesterday... thursday...

saw a few does... nice to see...

then a nice sized boy was grunting at me... grunted back... he came a running. took a VERY POOR SHOT AND MISSED. but... 

saw a few others too...

and, in the interest of the upcoming turkey season... the birds were going crazy!!! it sounded like 10 or 15 birds going at it... just over the hill. even have some tc pics of 3 or 4 birds...

come on sunday!!!


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 8, 2009)

nothing today, oct8. a few shots in the area.

neighbor reported seeing and passing on a small 4 and 6.

also, once sun started coming up, it got warm quick!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 9, 2009)

good weekend, i saw lots of deer, some good bucks saturday, had my 9 yr old daughter with me, she ALMOST got her first buck saturday morning, a real good 10pt. she had the double safety on and didn't push the safety all the way up!!! saturday alone we seen 21 deer (6-8pts, 2-10pts several does and smaller bucks) sunday morning only seen 9 one small spike rest were does


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 14, 2009)

*a slow weekend.*

was out friday and saturday (13th and 14th)...

like the movie... the bad. the good. the ugly...

in the 2 days, i saw 1 deer. thats all. someone turned the mid-day heat up and the deer off.

the good: well, kinda. we got hogs in the area. after not seeing any deer, i took a walk where they sometimes bed down on hot days, looking to jump 1 up... well... no deer there, but about 6 hogs. fired 4 shots, got 3. ribs for dinner tomorrow!!!

the ugly... as hot as it was... dragging the 2 large sows out... man, it was hot... i think about 75... in mid november...

there were lots of shots in the area, especially today, but not sure what they were shooting at. maybe deer, maybe hogs. just dont know...

not much on the tc's this week. the 8 that has been hanging a round. and a stray doe... and some coons. all night shots... very late. day time has turned off completely... at least in my little piece of the  world.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 16, 2009)

Well guys i was down 4 days thurs 12th-sun 15th, it wasn't that good, seen alot of deer, rutting hard on thursday, seen 2.5 y/o 9pt chasin hard thurs day and that was about the best activity i seen, saturday i did see a good 8pt crusin but those were the only 2 good bucks i seen, dont think that they are hard at it yet


----------



## tim648 (Nov 16, 2009)

*2 good bucks*

on oct. 31 i killed a 8pt that went 122 then nov. 14 i killed a 12pt that went 141. very good deer movement on my club so far.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 22, 2009)

2 of us were out friday. nothing moving. it was very warm once the sun came up. about 70 by 1130.

tc's has some of the usual suspects.. the local nanny doe. an very young button... a fair 8, seen before, and moving in day light... which was suprising.

it also had a bunch of hogs!!! i tagged 3 a week ago... and now there were about 6 more moving around. they were on the acorn ridge eating the deer acorns!!! i need to put out the "for deer only" sign!! yeah.... that'll work!


----------



## WhitetailHunter40 (Nov 23, 2009)

we have had a nice buck running does near goose pond so they are running there


----------



## ams1231 (Nov 25, 2009)

Plenty of rutting activity last weekend. I had seven bucks chasing one doe. Most of the activity has been around 10:00 a.m. and right at dusk. I can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 25, 2009)

*not much...*

was yesterday. nice day to hunt... didnt see a thing.

as i was leaving, just after sunset, i saw a total of 3 antlerLESS deer near the road. just avoiding the hunters!

neighbors saw nothing recently. maybe too much pressure in the area.

tc's had turkey, a whole flock, a few of the local small deer... and, as shown in the photo below... one of the best fed coyote's i have ever seen. 

if i didn't know better, i'd think this was husky dog... not a 'yote. check out the belly on this! definitely well fed!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 29, 2009)

thanksgiving weekend was pretty exciting!! seen some good bucks, and i accomplished the one thing i wanted to do all deer season which was put my 9year old on her firstbuck. we had several encounters with some nice bucks over the year and a few that were shooters (i wanted her to take at least a 3.5 year old buck) but it never came together, well friday nov. 27th at about 5:30 it happened for her!!!
saturday morning i was flying solo, and went to a stand i had wanted to hunt for the last couple of weeks, but never could because i had her with me and it is a one man stand, i saw bunch of does, a really nice 7pt that i got alot of video of and then about 9:30 i saw a stud!!! mainframe 10 with alot of mass, i just wasn't quick enough on the gun to get a shot at him, just from what i had seen he appeared to be a 4.5 yo! at least i know he is still there

here are some pics of my daughters 10pt


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 29, 2009)

add.. VERY NICE and CONGRATS!!!

out yesterday. nothing moving or at least seen.

neighbors shot early.. 2 times, 1/2 hour apart. dont know what they saw / shot at. then it became target practice down the road. must have fired about 50 rounds in 5 minutes. 

checked 1 tc. nice buck pic, of a "new" buck. small local spike/yearling. and a small doe yearling. batteries dead, and no replacements. left remaining alone to avoid disturbing the the bedding area.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Nov 29, 2009)

Anybody here hunt off McMannon road in Vesta off 77?


----------



## ditchdigger (Nov 30, 2009)

I hunt that area.Not alot happening in my neck of the woods just people riding dirtbikes an four wheelers during prime time of the evening hunt happens on a regular basis.


----------



## CallieB (Nov 30, 2009)

*slow*

Its been slow for me all season.  Have not seen a single buck except on camera.  Even the does are now pretty rare.  Hunted three days in the last week and saw only one doe.

At least the wood ducks are back.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 10, 2009)

anyone out over the last two weeks? see anything?


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 12, 2009)

made it out friday, dec 11.

on the walk in bumped out at least 2. nothing all morning.

was packing to head for lunch around 1130... heard a snap behind me, saw a doe. the big one we have been seeing for a while. it being december, and still having an empty freezer... this is my first deer this year. and 1st with the new 243, 100 grain... 30 yards... i guess the 243 isn't new any more.

after dropping the doe at the processor and eating lunch, went back in... bumped another deer on the walk out. it ran far and fast... and blew the alert like crazy.

neighbors have report very little activity recently.

turkey "herd" is pretty good. saw about 8 on the road.

tc's have a lot of movement and stuff, much of it during the day, 11-2 time frame. all small stuff.

also one interesting pic. this camera is on the intersection of several trails... and this little guy decided to bed there... guess he was looking for some cross traffic. he was there, in the same spot, for at least 1.5 hours. only tripped the camera 3 times. i do wonder about trigger speed, and how sensitive the detectors are. i have no pics of this guy coming or going... he is just there, then gone.


----------



## ditchdigger (Dec 12, 2009)

Hunted this morning didn't see anything,but a few squirrels


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 29, 2009)

*A nice way to end the season!!!*

Out today,dec 29, for what will probably be the last time...

saw a bunch of does/antlerless stuff all over the place!

It was very exciting to see them all running around, in a big group.

the best part was that a group of 5 ran by all excited like. Instead of shooting, I figured I'd watch to see what had so excited. 

Well,after e few seconds I saw something else coming. I thought maybe a yote. But NOOOO!

A big ole bobcat was pushing them. I moved as I watched and was busted. It was pretty cool though.

Last Saturday was the same. Partner and I saw 7 total!

Hope everyone has a happy new year!

See you here for turkey season!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 30, 2009)

sorry for no reports over the last few weeks, my daughter and i have been meat hunting since she had killed the 10pt....she shot at a doe (193 yds) saturday the 19th and missed, saturday the 26th she shot and hit a doe at 188yds but never found her!! so saturday the 26th afternoon i went solo to finish filling the freezer and shot 3!! so my season is now complete, oh over the last few weeks we have seen a few bucks, nothing really big, but did see a couple of nice 2.5 y/o 8pts that will be nice next year!!  it was a great year over all and hope next year will be even better!!!!


happy new year to everyone and i will report back for turkey season!!


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 3, 2010)

*one sneaky last trip!*

made 1 final sneaky trip down on new years day.

saw some. early, but legal, some came in. about 15-20 yards.up. i was gonna take one more doe. couldnt get the shot. decided to say forget it for the year... so i just started to talk to them. big doe in front look and blew. then i realized it was not just the 2 i could see... i saw 5 flags waving.

same five came back about 100 yards away, crossed road to neighbors place.

sure is a nice way to end the season. the weather was perfect.

and if the jefferson post office had a duck stamp on thursday, i would have duck/goose hunted the 2nd. oh well.


----------

